# MARCOS PICTURES!!!!



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

here are my pictures i slaped on my webpage i made from a long time ago. here are my pics... 
i tryed to get a pic of the big red with the black spot but it didnt come out to well.
tell me what you think. http://www.geocities.com/paintball_is_cool...togallery2.html

IF THIS URL DOESNT WORK> I POSTED SOME PICS ON THE THREAD. SCHROAL DOWN TO VIEW THEM


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

is the link working? what do u guys think?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They are getting big... good work


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

for those who cant view them here they are.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

for those who cant see the website.. heres a picture of them swimming.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice marco!







Your fish are getting quite large. How big are they exactly?

Joe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

they range from 7"-10"

4 7"
4 that range from 8"-10"


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my beethoven :nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

40gal,30gal and 20gal u can barly see on the ground. im planing on getting some serra species for them not sure what to get for them tho


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this is my filter set up.. 1 aqua clear 300 and 2 aqua clear 500's


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this is my biggest one shes around 10" or so. i call her the queen... not a red? or is she?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Tank Marco. Is there anyway u can get some brighter pics??


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

jonas is working on that for me. it might take wile tho. hes a prety busy guy u know... Oo


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice setup Marco! and great looking fish. I like the lighting in that tank.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the light is a 2 foot strip light...lol. i cant afford the 6" light. but the 2' light works out good cause its not so hard on thier eyes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Nice setup Marco! and great looking fish. I like the lighting in that tank.


 Yeah, post whoring is pretty time consuming









Marco, give me some time and I'll post the pics in a new thread, umkay?

btw: that's some cool fish you got there: great job


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok take your time. and thanks


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

wow nice man. i wish i had that many tanks. nice reds


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

great lookin set ups marco


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i also have a 65gal rate next to the 180gal its 6" next to it. if u look closely you can see the newspaper i put so the reds did see the 2" rhom and charge thru the glass trying to eat him.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice tank and set up nice fish also


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks. i know its alot to own for a 15 year old kid. and im proud of everything i have. my mom would rather see me doing this as a hobby,rater then smokeing drugs or drinking.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

good hobby Marco. very nice set-up







it's a good thing mommy pays you allowance. yeah, and don't do drugs and stay in school.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nise setup marco.nice fish when are you throwing beethoven into the tank?







dinner is served


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CHUD said:


> yeah, and don't do drugs and stay in school.


 i like how you left out the drinking part


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You got a nice set up bro.....the Queen is definatly a red belly.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice setup Marco.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice set ups! Keep us posted on what you get for the 40, 30 and 20


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

muahahaa i got 3 oscars yesterday from walmart for $2.49 canadian..... ahaha she couldnt find the rite price for them so she just made one up. i was like nice........ il take 3 of them








but i will probibly get rid of them in the summer or something if a good deal comes up for more serrasalmus species.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sorry about the lighting in the pics they were taken late an night at like 10pm


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

just bumping this up for the people who havent seen them...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bump


----------

